# Cheap Flights



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

For anyone who hasn't had the pleasure of seeing this yet.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes seen it before but isn't it just great


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes seen it before but isn't it just great


yes doing the rounds of emails i think.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes seen it before but isn't it just great


It's not often something has me laughing out loud, but this did!!!!

There's also another video from them I thought was hilarious, but wasn't sure if it was a bit too crude to post. But for anyone that watches this I'm sure they can search their other songs.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ryan Air are offering free child places to Sharm.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Sam said:


> It's not often something has me laughing out loud, but this did!!!!
> 
> There's also another video from them I thought was hilarious, but wasn't sure if it was a bit too crude to post. But for anyone that watches this I'm sure they can search their other songs.


Those are probably all in the secret part of the forum that you only get invited to


----------



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

hilarious


----------

